# Boot Problem



## Bullet11 (Aug 30, 2017)

My laptop is running on Win 10 Pro(Activated). I have been experiencing a boot problem since a while. When I power up my laptop it directly goes to the F2 setup screen instead of booting normally and directly to the desktop. I have to repeatedly press F12 and Enter button to boot the laptop to Boot option and from there I have to choose Windows Boot Manager to start my laptop normally to the desktop screen. Help please. Thank You.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of your laptop?
What Windows version did it originally come with?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bullet11 (Aug 30, 2017)

flavallee said:


> What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of your laptop?
> What Windows version did it originally come with?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Dell Inspiron 3421
Originally it had Windows 7.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact 7-character "service tag" number on that Dell Inspiron 3421 laptop?

Is it running Windows 10 Home or Pro, 32-bit or 64-bit?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bullet11 (Aug 30, 2017)

flavallee said:


> What's the exact 7-character "service tag" number on that Dell Inspiron 3421 laptop?
> 
> Is it running Windows 10 Home or Pro, 32-bit or 64-bit?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


J7Q3LW1(This is the service tag)
Windows 10 Pro 64 bit OS.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have THIS *Dell Inspiron 14 3421* laptop.
It shipped in July 2013 in Asia Pacific and came with a Ubuntu Linux 12.04 operating system.
It did not come with a Windows 7 operating system.
It also came with these specs:
Intel Core i3-3217U 1.80 GHz dual core processor
2 GB(1 GB X 2) DDR3L-1600 RAM
500 GB SATA hard drive
DVD+/-RW disc drive
Intel HD Graphics 4000 integrated graphics
Realtek ALC3221 high definition audio
Dell Wireless 1704/1705 802.11b/g/n wireless
Realtek RTL8105E-VD 10/100 Mbps Ethernet

How exactly was Windows 10 Pro 64-bit installed in it?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bullet11 (Aug 30, 2017)

flavallee said:


> You have THIS *Dell Inspiron 14 3421* laptop.
> It shipped in July 2013 in Asia Pacific and came with a Ubuntu Linux 12.04 operating system.
> It did not come with a Windows 7 operating system.
> It also came with these specs:
> ...


I installed it from a pendrive, I downloaded the windows 10 from the official microsoft website. When I bought it, it had Windows 7 ultimate.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

THIS is the Microsoft official site where Windows 10 is obtained.
You download and save and then run its Media Creation Tool to obtain the appropriate .ISO file.
You then create a bootable USB thumb drive or bootable DVD with that .ISO file so you can install Windows 10.
You then do an upgrade install from Windows 7 to Windows 10, or you do a clean install of Windows 10, depending on what your choice is.

If you currently have Windows 10 Pro 64-bit installed in it and you're having boot issues, you might consider doing a clean reinstall and starting fresh.
The next version of Windows 10 ("Fall Creators Update" Version 1709 OS Build 162xx) should be released very soon.

That laptop supports 8 GB(4 GB X 2) of DDR3L-1600 RAM.
I sure hope it's still not using the measly 2 GB(1 GB X 2) that came in it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bullet11 (Aug 30, 2017)

flavallee said:


> THIS is the Microsoft official site where Windows 10 is obtained.
> You download and save and then run its Media Creation Tool to obtain the appropriate .ISO file.
> You then create a bootable USB thumb drive or bootable DVD with that .ISO file so you can install Windows 10.
> You then do an upgrade install from Windows 7 to Windows 10, or you do a clean install of Windows 10, depending on what your choice is.
> ...


I haven't upgraded the RAM. As you mention above I have already created a bootable USB from the Media Creation Tool. I twice freshly installed Windows 10. Are there any alternative ways?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> I downloaded the windows 10 from the official microsoft website


There are many sites that claim this, but as Frank stated, the link he provided will get you the only correct ISO.


----------



## Bullet11 (Aug 30, 2017)

DaveA said:


> There are many sites that claim this, but as Frank stated, the link he provided will get you the only correct ISO.


I downloaded from that very site.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Have you been having the issue since you went from Win 7 to Win 10, or is it something that has just started?


----------



## Bullet11 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> Have you been having the issue since you went from Win 7 to Win 10, or is it something that has just started?


It has just started. I mean it disappeared for some while then it came again. When I upgraded to windows 10, it never occured. It started suddenly.


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Bullet11 said:


> It has just started. I mean it disappeared for some while then it came again. When I upgraded to windows 10, it never occured. It started suddenly.


You said two opposite things in that post. It happened, then disappeared, when you upgraded to Windows 10 it never occured it started suddenly. With all due respect for my elders I believe this may not be a genuine version of Windows cause you seem like someone being interrogated by the police.


----------



## Bullet11 (Aug 30, 2017)

The thing is I contacted Windows Support, they suggested me to subscribe for paid assist. I said no, then I did some google searching and found some ways. By doing that it didn't happen for several days, but later on it prevailed again. Understood Henry.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

I do not know whether your version is genuine or not, but I cannot judge it negatively without evidence, so I will assume it is on the up and up. Since it sounds like your OS was originally Win 7 that was upgraded, you might try changing the boot settings to Legacy Mode. Doing this will still enable you to access the OS, it will just disable the Windows Boot Manager for Win 10 while in Legacy Mode (it is reversible through the same boot menu usually, but there have been instances where the Boot Manager does not see the Windows Boot Manager option after switching to Legacy and then switching back). You will also be prompted to disable Secure Boot while doing this, as it is necessary for Legacy Mode to function. Enabling this mode and rebooting may get you back into your PC.


----------



## Bullet11 (Aug 30, 2017)

Didn't help bro.


----------

